
Ask HN: Can I make a video not downloadable? - panching
I&#x27;m wondered if there is technology or way to protect my video from downloading from website.
======
z3t4
Play it in a private movie theater and search everyone for video equipment,
and make sure no one besides yourself or trusted associates are allowed to
handle the film. And don't make copies of it besides backups locked up in
safes.

------
bradknowles
If it can be displayed in any way to a human eyeball, then it can be copied.

The question is what kinds of copying are you concerned about, and how hard
are you willing to work to make that difficult?

------
PlaneSploit
No.

~~~
panching
I heard about DRM.. is it secure ?? or it can be byassed.

~~~
brudgers
It is reasonably secure against ordinary people. Against technically
sophisticated approaches it is likely to be bypassed as "just another day at
work." Easy to implement DRM might be worth the time spent, on the other hand,
making something that people care enough to pay for and therefore avoid paying
for by bypassing DRM is really the important problem.

